# Clay vs steel ammo for target only shooting?



## 2020Slingshotaddict (May 29, 2020)

I'm new to this. I used to use rocks as kid haha. I didn't want steel, glass or bbs all over the yard rusting away so I started using clay ammo. GZK about tore me a new one saying not to use clay" it can ruing bands and is too light". I'm using 10mm-13mm clay ammo.

For hunting I get the advantage of steel or lead over clay. Makes sense. Let's try to keep this about target use please.

I picked up some 3/8"/10mm steel to see what the rage was. I was wondering if the smoother steel ball might make for a smoother pouch release vs clay. I didn't notice any! Now that I can shoot decent Im not so worried about a mess as I have a catch box.

I find the smaller ammo much harder to get a good release with but also feel like my pouch is too big for the smaller ammo. On the flip side some of these clay balls are over 13mm and I find I get lots of flyers with the bigger ammo again bad release on my part.

What size ammo do you guys use for target use?

why do you like that size/weight over other options?

Clay , steel, lead, glass?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

who cares what they think? It's your stuff, use it how you want.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I use 3/8 and 5/16 steel for target shooting. I prefer 5/16 because I can use light bands and can get a better pouch release. Make sure your bands don't over power the ammo. Make sure you have a proper sized pouch for the ammo. If you ever want to compete in a tournament you need to practice with steel ammo.


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict (May 29, 2020)

Void said:


> who cares what they think? It's your stuff, use it how you want.


Hahahahaha! Exactly what I did! Simpleshot told to go 1-2 sizes under their steel shot ammo for clay and that worked well. Gzk gave me a taper for 10mm steel and I've been using that for 10-13mm clay and it works just fine. U hit your bands with any ammo it won't hold up!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict (May 29, 2020)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I use 3/8 and 5/16 steel for target shooting. I prefer 5/16 because I can use light bands and can get a better pouch release. Make sure your bands don't over power the ammo. Make sure you have a proper sized pouch for the ammo. If you ever want to compete in a tournament you need to practice with steel ammo.


I think my pouch size is my issue. I'm going to try a smaller pouch and band up a sling for just steel 10mm.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

2020Slingshotaddict said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > I use 3/8 and 5/16 steel for target shooting. I prefer 5/16 because I can use light bands and can get a better pouch release. Make sure your bands don't over power the ammo. Make sure you have a proper sized pouch for the ammo. If you ever want to compete in a tournament you need to practice with steel ammo.
> ...


Pouch size is very important with the smaller ammo as a big pouch can weigh a good portion of the total throw weight. Just about all of my 1/4" - 5/16" steel pouches are in the 50mm length and at most 55mm. I just ordered a bunch of 43mm L x 13 W for 1/4" and 5/15" steel with small single tubes and small looped tubes. I do have a bunch of 60mm but those are basically for 3/8" steel. I'm shooting smaller and smaller pouches lately.

wll


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

My use of clay and 5/16" steel really depends on where I am.

At my range I use steel to collect with a magnet.

Out and about I use clay to leave no trace.

I do not hunt.

Matching band sets and ammo and tuningnyour bands to your draw length is important and the knowledge will come with time and practice.

Already you have fine advice here inbthis turead from excellent slingers.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

They're awesome, my $0.02 lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------

